# 24 day AF still bleeding !



## madison (May 6, 2005)

HI 


I did post over a week ago in peer support but I am wondering if its maybe an age thing !!!


I am 43 next month & I got my period on time on 27th Feb & after 14 days of it not stopping I went to the doctor & was giver Norethisterone for 10 days, after 1 to 3 days the bleeding 
should stop... it didn't & still hasn't, I went back last week just to be told to carry on & when I finish I should get a proper bleed & then it should stop... I don't know how thats supposed to happen
when its not stopped in the first place, its not heavy, my periods never are heavy.
  The doctor did suggest going on the pill to regulate my periods... They are normal ( well normal for me ) up until this one & time is running out fast at any chance of conceiving naturally ( though the chances
are pathetically slim anyway ) so the pill is the last thing I want.


He hasn't sent me for an ultrasound, checked me over or even taken blood tests ( not even for anemia with bleeding for so long ) The first doctor I saw was new & the second doctor I saw was my
normal doctor & both don't seem bothered.
  I read through the Norethistone leaflet & it seems its one you take on day 1 of your AF for it to work but I didn't start it will day 14 so I can see why its not working.


Has this happened to ANYONE else please... I am going mad !!!


  Thank you


  Katy. xxxxx


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Hi Katy

Sorry, I don't know anything about this personally but I think that by this stage I would be going back to the doctor to see what he/she suggests now and what he/she thinks is happening - and I don't think I would be looking at the pill as an option either (unless it was a very short term option).  I personally would want to know what was going on, and if that needs a referral to a gynae, well so be it.  Hope you are sorted out soon.    


Ellie


----------



## madison (May 6, 2005)

Thanks Ellie,


  The pills have finished & I will give it a week for the bleed I am supposed to get when stopping them ( which basically is the one thats not stopped since AF started ) 
  & tell them , Right I did everything you said and I am still bleeding ( If I am ) & I will tell them that I am not this time going to just let it go & that I want whatever tests I 
  should be having to find out why this is happening. He said it happens but as far as I can tell by posting here & asking other women... it obviously doesn't happen much   


  Thanks again


    Katy. xxx


----------



## White Rabbit (Mar 28, 2011)

Hi Katy,

I have had exactly the same thing - a period that lasted, in the end, for 2 months! Like you it was not heavy and very manageable. It kept kinda fading away and then starting up again like it couldnt make its mind up. I was told first of all that it was my age ( 45 ) but then a uterine polyp was diagnosed which I'm waiting to have whipped out. In the end mine stopped on its own - I guess it got tired and fed up with bleeding all the time and gave up the ghost. No pain and no discomfort but interestingly I was diagnosed as very anaemic although this was put down to blood loss over a period of time and not just as a result of this long bleed. I'd suggest going back to your GP. I know how you feel though - I was going crazy with it. Hope you get some luck.

White Rabbit


----------

